# September 2010 Member monthly Giveaway Winner- weezer71



## Jim (Sep 1, 2010)

Since we had no winner last month :shock: Let's try again........(read the rules!)

*Please Read this before going forward:*  Monthly Giveaway Rules <---Click here!
If you do not follow the rules, You will not get the prize. Please don't make me feel bad. :LOL2:

Contest Starts Today and ends on September 7, 2010. 

*Rules:*
*Read the Rules above!*
*If you made at least 4 posts in August 2010 your eligible.*
Moderators, you can get in on these contests too. They are not rigged, I swear.

Winner will be chosen by Random.org https://www.random.org/

All you need to do is reply here ONCE with the word IN. It will go by the order you respond in.

This months winner will receive a custom rod glove of either Red or Patriot(red, white, and blue).


----------



## perchin (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## raven174us (Sep 1, 2010)

In!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## BaitCaster (Sep 1, 2010)

In!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## bearsphan3.14 (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## cali27 (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## shamoo (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## devilmutt (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 1, 2010)

In....


----------



## Nevillizer (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## arkansasnative (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Codeman (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## azekologi (Sep 1, 2010)

In.


----------



## Truckmechanic (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## baseball_guy_99 (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## Queencitybassman (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Hanr3 (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## redbug (Sep 1, 2010)

in


----------



## lswoody (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 1, 2010)

In


----------



## bassboy1 (Sep 1, 2010)

IN.


----------



## rghering (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## Doug (Sep 1, 2010)

IN


----------



## JMar650 (Sep 2, 2010)

In


----------



## fender66 (Sep 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## free jonboat (Sep 2, 2010)

in


----------



## cavman138 (Sep 2, 2010)

IN


----------



## Pruitt1222 (Sep 3, 2010)

in


----------



## basshunter25 (Sep 3, 2010)

in


----------



## fish devil (Sep 4, 2010)

:twisted: *IN*


----------



## brmurray (Sep 4, 2010)

In


----------



## Brine (Sep 4, 2010)

eyun ageeyun


----------



## weezer71 (Sep 6, 2010)

IN


----------



## Usmctanker (Sep 6, 2010)

in


----------



## ejones1961 (Sep 7, 2010)

in


----------



## Jim (Sep 8, 2010)

*Random.org picked number 38 from 1-40, that makes weezer71 the winner. 

Congrats man!* (follow the rules)


----------



## G3_Guy (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats!


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Sep 8, 2010)

Congrats weezer!


----------



## Doug (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats weezer!

Doug


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats weezer! =D>


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 9, 2010)

Congrats......


----------



## weezer71 (Sep 13, 2010)

Cool! Thanks guys  I haven't been on here for a few days and just noticed that a winner was pick and scrolled down to find out it was me :shock: Thanks again!!!


----------



## hossthehermit (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats, Weezer


----------



## jigster60 (Sep 21, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> WTG Weezer.........................................................................JIGGY


----------

